
200+ Seattle Startups - terpua
http://seattle20.sampasite.com/blog/200+-Seattle-Startups---November.htm
======
terpua
Would be cool to put this on Goog Maps along with other global startup
regions.

------
hello_moto
Robot Co-op web-apps seems to be an interesting hobby projects.

------
downer
To put this in perspective, Bill Gates's $50 billion, if split evenly amongst
200 startups, could fund each to the tune of $250 _million_.

Or he could fund them each for $15k like Y-Combinator and still have $49.997
billion left.

Isn't it interesting that before the Winter 2008 batch, the 60-ish YC
companies represent less than ONE million invested (initial investment),
_combined_?

